# Grillo vieta il palco ai giornalisti italiani



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo, palco vietato ai giornalisti italiani.
"Incredibile, ha paura di domande scomode"*
Accrediti al backstage di piazza San Giovanni concessi solo alla stampa straniera e a SkyTG24. Proteste dei cronisti.


Questo è peggio dei fascisti.


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Beh, non saprebbe cosa rispondere alle domande. Molto furbo.


----------



## Vinz (22 Febbraio 2013)

Beh, se i giornalisti sono i soliti di TGcom, studio aperto, ecc.. fa anche bene


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Beh, se i giornalisti sono i soliti di TGcom, studio aperto, ecc.. fa anche bene



Repubblica, Corriere, Fatto Quotidiano, Sole24ore, ANSA ecc., non ci sono solo gli schiavi di B.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2013)

mbe vinz non ha tutti i torti soprattutto quando leggi cose del genere

no link


----------



## runner (22 Febbraio 2013)

beh ma non gli avrebbero comunque fatto delle domande non essendo una conferenza stampa ma bensì un comizio....

è solo un gesto per non sostenere chi negli anni precedenti non hanno mai dato spazio al M5S e fargli capire che non sono importanti per la loro attività politica

insomma tanto rumore per nulla come sempre

poi a rainews24 c' era una candidata del M5S prima che parlava e anche qualche giorno fa c' era uno del M5S sempre a rainews24....ha risposto a tutto!!


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> 1)beh ma non gli avrebbero comunque fatto delle domande non essendo una conferenza stampa ma bensì un comizio....
> 
> 2)è solo un gesto per non sostenere chi negli anni precedenti non hanno mai dato spazio al M5S e fargli capire che non sono importanti per la loro attività politica
> 
> ...



1) Magari a fine comizio, nel backstage un paio di domande gliele avrebbero fatte, se no perché dare l'accredito a SkyTG24? Questo, per me, è un comportamento da fascisti.

2) Come sopra.

3) Come sempre.

4) Hanno chiesto il permesso al Lider Maximo? Sai mai che fanno la fine della Salsi


----------



## Brain84 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lavorano tutti al cospetto di un personaggio politico o uno comunque schierato. Del movimento in tv non ne parla quasi nessuno e chi lo fa dice un mucchio di inesattezze nascondendo il più delle volte la realtà.
Scardinare un sistema così collaudato come le tv italiane dai loro padri padroni, è un impresa difficilissima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> beh ma non gli avrebbero comunque fatto delle domande non essendo una conferenza stampa ma bensì un comizio....
> 
> è solo un gesto per non sostenere chi negli anni precedenti non hanno mai dato spazio al M5S e fargli capire che non sono importanti per la loro attività politica
> 
> insomma tanto rumore per nulla come sempre



Che poi sky c'è comunque...
Negli anni passati sono stati tutti a prenderlo per il ****, mi ricordo ancora le sparate per il primo V day di 5 anni fa.Invece di parlare della proposta di legge popolare che aveva dato inizio al tutto stavano tutti a sminuire e sparare attacchi stupidi.

Nell'ultimo periodo poi i titoloni su al qaeda e l'apertura ai terroristi. 
Il tgcom che manda la pubblicità quando il loro inviato è invitato a riprendere una piazza strapiena...


----------



## runner (22 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1) Magari a fine comizio, nel backstage un paio di domande gliele avrebbero fatte, se no perché dare l'accredito a SkyTG24? Questo, per me, è un comportamento da fascisti.
> 
> 2) Come sopra.
> 
> ...



sei un esegeta dei miei post.....hahahaaaaa

scherzi a parte io non sostengo il M5S come attivista o elettore ma mi piace chiarire le cose dei vari post come faccio per tutti!!
Lider Maximo con fasista stride un po' e ti prego di non accostarli alla mia persona essendo un estimatore della vera libertà e dell' anti totalitarismo!!


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sei un esegeta dei miei post.....hahahaaaaa
> 
> scherzi a parte io non sostengo il M5S come attivista o elettore ma mi piace chiarire le cose dei vari post come faccio per tutti!!
> Lider Maximo con fasista stride un po' e ti prego di non accostarli alla mia persona essendo un estimatore della vera libertà e dell' anti totalitarismo!!



Hai ragione dovevo chiamarlo Duce, chiedo venia 

Non accosto alla ua persona tali termini, tranquillo


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Febbraio 2013)

Foto "Arrendetevi, siete circondati": 1993-2013 - 1 di 1 - Repubblica.it


----------



## runner (22 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione dovevo chiamarlo Duce, chiedo venia
> 
> Non accosto alla ua persona tali termini, tranquillo



Bella Kurt vai tranky!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2013)

Boh,io non sono assolutamente un sostenitore di Grillo,anzi,penso che dica un sacco di boiate,ma secondo me si sta esagerando.

La stessa gente che un tempo diceva che i Mass Media sono IL MALE ASSOLUTO,in quanto in mano a Berlusconi,adesso sostiene che se non vai in televisione allora sei un Mussolini Wannabe.

Per me,non c'è nulla di male se qualcuno riesce a fare politica anche senza andare in televisione. Anzi,mi duole ammetterlo,ma bisogna fare i complimenti a Grillo,che è riuscito a sfruttare Internet laddove invece la Sinistra Italiana pensa ancora di poter accaparrarsi i voti con Fazio e il Tg3.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boh,io non sono assolutamente un sostenitore di Grillo,anzi,penso che dica un sacco di boiate,ma secondo me si sta esagerando.
> 
> La stessa gente che un tempo diceva che i Mass Media sono IL MALE ASSOLUTO,in quanto in mano a Berlusconi,adesso sostiene che se non vai in televisione allora sei un Mussolini Wannabe.
> 
> Per me,non c'è nulla di male se qualcuno riesce a fare politica anche senza andare in televisione. Anzi,mi duole ammetterlo,ma bisogna fare i complimenti a Grillo,che è riuscito a sfruttare Internet laddove invece la Sinistra Italiana pensa ancora di poter accaparrarsi i voti con Fazio e il Tg3.



In linea di massima sono pure d'accordo con te, ma anche Grillo sta esagerando nel modo di relazionarsi con la stampa. Ma se per caso in un prossimo futuro questo vince le elezioni, persone che non sanno manco cos'è internet o non lo sanno manco usare (e mi riferisco agli anziani) come potranno mai sapere ciò che dirà il governo grillino? 
Eddai con la stampa ci si deve convivere e Grillo in questo caso sta tenendo un comportamento che io definirei fascista.


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fasssisti


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ma voi vorreste davvero, a capo del paese, uno che non sa fare altro che urlare?


----------



## Livestrong (22 Febbraio 2013)

Spettacolo suo, regole sue... Non mi stupisco


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2013)

sto grillo non lo reggo proprio e piu forte di me


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Febbraio 2013)

Pare che poi siano entrati


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono pure d'accordo con te, ma anche Grillo sta esagerando nel modo di relazionarsi con la stampa. Ma se per caso in un prossimo futuro questo vince le elezioni, persone che non sanno manco cos'è internet o non lo sanno manco usare (e mi riferisco agli anziani) come potranno mai sapere ciò che dirà il governo grillino?
> Eddai con la stampa ci si deve convivere e Grillo in questo caso sta tenendo un comportamento che io definirei fascista.



Vabbè,ma alla fine non è che Grillo abbia mandato dei camerati a manganellare i giornalisti,ha semplicemente negato loro l'accredito al backstage. È una scelta che può essere condivisa o meno,ma io onestamente non capisco quale sia il nesso col fascismo. Mussolini non negava gli accrediti ai backstage,ma aveva una condotta un tantino differente.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè,ma alla fine non è che Grillo abbia mandato dei camerati a manganellare i giornalisti,ha semplicemente negato loro l'accredito al backstage. È una scelta che può essere condivisa o meno,ma io onestamente non capisco quale sia il nesso col fascismo. Mussolini non negava gli accrediti ai backstage,ma aveva una condotta un tantino differente.



Io infatti sto parlando di un determinato comportamento, non sto mica dicendo che Grillo fa manganellare la gente che non la pensa come lui. Toh se non lo vuoi chiamare fascista chiamalo comportamento totalitario, ma la sostanza di quello che intendo dire non cambia.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

*Comunque la polizia ha obbligato Grillo a far entrare nel backstage pure la stampa italiana.*


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco come lo giudicano all'estero


----------



## korma (22 Febbraio 2013)

ben fatto,fuori i prezzolati..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2013)

Come può avere fiducia un personaggio così contorto. 

Un comico, senza alcuna qualifica, che parla di risollevare un Paese con tarallucci e vino..


----------



## robs91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Riporto un commento perfetto che ho letto in giro per la rete:

Dunque vediamo.
Un capo indiscusso e indiscutibile (altrimenti sei fuori)
Pauperismo sbandierato per gli altri, ma non praticato dal leader (ci mancherebbe!)
Promesse sine substantia e dal sapore un po' di destra e un po' di sinistra estrema
E infine i nemici. Loro. I politici, i giornalisti. Contrapposti a noi, i puri.
Be', ne riparleremo tra qualche anno (spero non venti)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Come può avere fiducia un personaggio così contorto.
> 
> Un comico, senza alcuna qualifica, che parla di risollevare un Paese con tarallucci e vino..



sembra la descrizione perfetta di berlusconi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Riporto un commento perfetto che ho letto in giro per la rete:
> 
> Dunque vediamo.
> Un capo indiscusso e indiscutibile (altrimenti sei fuori)
> ...



mbe ci siamo fatti 20 anni di berlusconi , ci faremo venti anni di grillini inviperiti , tanto ci siamo fatti il callo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io infatti sto parlando di un determinato comportamento, non sto mica dicendo che Grillo fa manganellare la gente che non la pensa come lui. Toh se non lo vuoi chiamare fascista chiamalo comportamento totalitario, ma la sostanza di quello che intendo dire non cambia.



A proposito di totalitarismo,in questo momento un militante (o non-militante? boh) ha appena detto: "Beppe MINISTRO DELLA FELICITA'"


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Tra il Grillo Parlante, Mari & Monti e Gargamella...beh, diecimila volte Silvio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Tra il Grillo Parlante, Mari & Monti e Gargamella...beh, diecimila volte Silvio.



giustamente tu dici scegliamo il male peggiore cosi si muore piu velocemente


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> giustamente tu dici scegliamo il male peggiore cosi si muore piu velocemente



Se dobbiamo affondare, almeno facciamolo con stile


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Sembra Hitler dopo Versailles. Pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo i paragoni con Mussolini, pure Hitler adesso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sembra la descrizione perfetta di berlusconi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Guarda è inutile che difendi questo "personaggio" dicendo che Berlusconi è peggio, non c'entra nulla Berlusconi, si parla di Grillo e del pagliaccio che è


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco il burattinaio che muove i fili


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

"Abbiamo tornato indietro" 

Ma chi è questo??!?


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Manco fosse il peggiore dei tabaccai abruzzesi...


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2013)

A mio avviso stavolta Grillo non ha torto. In Italia TUTTE le testate e i telegiornali (eccetto Sky) sono politicamente controllate.


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Manco fosse il peggiore dei tabaccai abruzzesi...



infatti per me non c'è errore nella frase 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso stavolta Grillo non ha torto. In Italia TUTTE le testate e i telegiornali (eccetto Sky) sono politicamente controllate.




ha torto, anche sky lo è, attenzione non parlo di partiti ma comunque di poteri condizionanti, anche La7 e altre testate altrimenti non sono controllate


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Guarda è inutile che difendi questo "personaggio" dicendo che Berlusconi è peggio, non c'entra nulla Berlusconi, si parla di Grillo e del pagliaccio che è



da dove si evince la mia difesa a grillo ? ho detto che la tua definizione di grillo calza a pennello con quella di berlusconi ed è un dato di fatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto bene ... Prima non ti ascoltano per mesi ora leccano per avere lo scoop... 

Avanti così senza bisogno di nessuno ...


----------



## Dexter (23 Febbraio 2013)

ha più o meno la stessa credibilità di un checco zalone...ma che figura facciamo se viene eletto questo  monti,berlusconi...chiunque è meglio di lui dai,pure bersani probabilmente


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2013)

A già invece perchè il nano e gargamella che figura facciamo con il mondo ??? forse gargamella ancora ancora.. il nano ha credibilità politica di uno spazzolone da cesso


----------



## andre (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ha più o meno la stessa credibilità di un checco zalone...ma che figura facciamo se viene eletto questo  monti,berlusconi...chiunque è meglio di lui dai,pure bersani probabilmente



eletto a cosa? non è candidato premier


----------



## Dexter (23 Febbraio 2013)

prendo berlusconi e i suoi centinaia di difetti tutta la vita,piuttosto che un comico. fra l'altro era anche bravo,non capisco perchè si sia dato alla politica. checco zalone ha la laurea in legge,comunque 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> eletto a cosa? non è candidato premier


chiamasi "formalità".


----------



## Marilson (23 Febbraio 2013)

premesso che non deve esistere nessuna pregiudiziale per cui un comico non possa fare politica, visto che la politica è di tutti e tutti possono farla, bisogna dire come molte, moltissime idee che sono nate sul blog di grillo sono giuste. Sono idee giuste, apolitiche e dettate dal buonsenso e dovrebbero far parte di tutti i programmi di governo, che vengano da coalizioni di destra o di sinistra. Forse, probabilmente, al netto del populismo, degli insulti, del modo di porsi, grillo avrebbe preso molti più voti, persino il mio. Ma per quel che mi riguarda, sono coerente con me stesso e con la mia storia personale e della mia famiglia. Molti votano grillo per lavare il peccato originale di aver votato Berlusconi in passato, non è il mio caso. Domani io voto Sinistra, Ecologia e Libertà.


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

Avete la strana idea che chi debba fare politica debba essere uno in giacca e cravatta e che magari non possa essere politico un comico, un medico, o chiunque altro individuo. Ma per quale motivo?
Il signor Berlusconi faceva il pagliaccio sulle navi da crociera, quindi nemmeno lui andava bene?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Avete la strana idea che chi debba fare politica debba essere uno in giacca e cravatta e che magari non possa essere politico un comico, un medico, o chiunque altro individuo. Ma per quale motivo?
> Il signor Berlusconi faceva il pagliaccio sulle navi da crociera, quindi nemmeno lui andava bene?



per non parlare delle mille e una showgirls messe in parlamento  per il pdellino quelle vanno bene , ma il comico proprio no


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

se l'unico problema di Grillo fosse il fatto di essere un comico ci andrebbe già di lusso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> prendo berlusconi e i suoi centinaia di difetti tutta la vita,piuttosto che un comico. fra l'altro era anche bravo,non capisco perchè si sia dato alla politica. checco zalone ha la laurea in legge,comunque



Eh già, meglio avere gente collusa con la mafia e che mette le vacche in parlamento che un comico 
Dio mio, ma leggete le cose che scrivete?




Vinz ha scritto:


> Avete la strana idea che chi debba fare politica debba essere uno in giacca e cravatta e che magari non possa essere politico un comico, un medico, o chiunque altro individuo. Ma per quale motivo?
> Il signor Berlusconi faceva il pagliaccio sulle navi da crociera, quindi nemmeno lui andava bene?



Ineccepibile.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

La politica non è per tutti, questo è un concetto da sfatare


----------



## Canonista (23 Febbraio 2013)

Tra tutti i politici del mondo gli unici che urlano sono quelli Israeliani e Palestinesi...poi c'è Beppe Grillo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E mi viene anche difficile definirlo politico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Tra tutti i politici del mondo gli unici che urlano sono quelli Israeliani e Palestinesi...poi c'è Beppe Grillo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> E mi viene anche difficile definirlo politico.



e berlusconi in che categoria rientrerebbe ?


----------



## yelle (23 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Eh già, meglio avere gente collusa con la mafia e che mette le vacche in parlamento che un comico


bhe, come comico non so, ma voterò certamente un antidemocratico che afferma che l'aids non esiste e che i vaccini sono inutili


----------



## Canonista (23 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e berlusconi in che categoria rientrerebbe ?



Quella dei papponi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quella dei papponi



piu che un parlamento sembrera l'inferno dantesco


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La politica non è per tutti, questo è un concetto da sfatare


Quotazzo, non esageriamo.

Tra l'altro, ho trovato un sito che verifica le affermazioni dei politici. Grillo, dopo Berlusconi, è quello che ha sparato più ********* di tutti. Questo dimostra che magari a differenza di Berlusconi sarà anche in buona fede, ma che non è assolutamente in grado di guidare un paese


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quotazzo, non esageriamo.
> 
> Tra l'altro, ho trovato un sito che verifica le affermazioni dei politici. Grillo, dopo Berlusconi, è quello che ha sparato più ********* di tutti. Questo dimostra che magari a differenza di Berlusconi sarà anche in buona fede, ma che non è assolutamente in grado di guidare un paese



purtroppo c'è pure la categoria dei super politicanti capacissimi con un programma impeccabile , salvo poi non realizzare manco mezzo punto di tale programma perchè impegnati a fare i propri interessi , qualcuno ha detto PD e scandalo monte dei paschi ?  quindi come potete vedere in un modo o nell'altro è tutto un atto di "fede" solo che nel caso dei vecchi politicanti la riprova della loro malafede è certa mentre nel caso del movimento 5 stelle o fare per fermare il declino il beneficio del dubbio è d'obbligo


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La politica non è per tutti, questo è un concetto da sfatare



La parola politica indica proprio il contrario, invece. Siamo noi che l'abbiamo stravolta pensando che debba essere politico solo chi ha fama, è incravattato e che si trova bene seduto in parlamento.

Ora non venitemi a dire "Ah si, quindi mettiamo la casalinga che lava i piatti come ministro degli interni!!!", perchè mi sembra normalissimo che, anche se il m5s vincesse, come ministro e in altri ruoli funzionali verrebbero messe persone con esperienza e capacità, ma con più contatto verso la comunità.

E lo dico io che non voto il m5s.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> purtroppo c'è pure la categoria dei super politicanti capacissimi con un programma impeccabile , salvo poi non realizzare manco mezzo punto di tale programma perchè impegnati a fare i propri interessi , qualcuno ha detto PD e scandalo monte dei paschi ?  quindi come potete vedere in un modo o nell'altro è tutto un atto di "fede" solo che nel caso dei vecchi politicanti la riprova della loro malafede è certa mentre nel caso del movimento 5 stelle o fare per fermare il declino il beneficio del dubbio è d'obbligo


Alt. "Fare" ha un programma serio e coerente appoggiato anche da alcuni economisti. Poi può essere condiviso o meno, ma è un progranna più che valido. 
Il programma del M5S è invece un programma lacunoso, inattuabile ed incoerente. Ma avete visto/sentito una sola persona, un giornalista o un economista apprezzare questo programma? No, perchè chiunque abbia un minimo di conoscenze di economia sa che quelle sono un insieme di baggianate buttate lì a caso


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Indicherà anche il contrario, ma trovami un contadino o uno schiavo che diventava senatore nell'età imperiale romana


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Alt. "Fare" ha un programma serio e coerente appoggiato anche da alcuni economisti. Poi può essere condiviso o meno, ma è un progranna più che valido.
> Il programma del M5S è invece un programma lacunoso, inattuabile ed incoerente. Ma avete visto/sentito una sola persona, un giornalista o un economista apprezzare questo programma? No, perchè chiunque abbia un minimo di conoscenze di economia sa che quelle sono un insieme di baggianate buttate lì a caso



non a caso voto fare  era per dire che pure leggendo il programma (e io l'ho fatto con tutti i candidati) conta anche chi questo programma dovrebbe realizzarlo . La certezza che tra quelli di fare (sempre se riusciranno a superare lo sbarramento) non ci sia il nuovo razzi o il nuovo scillipoti non posso averla pero essendo "nuovi" si meritano almeno il beneficio del dubbio

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Indicherà anche il contrario, ma trovami un contadino o uno schiavo che diventava senatore nell'età imperiale romana



per fortuna che l'umanità ha fatto passi da gigante da allora


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

A dire il vero i plebei in età Romana ottennero col tempo grandi incarichi, come le magistrature. E una volta diventato magistrato, per esempio questore, si arrivava al Senato.
Le deliberazioni delle riunioni dei soli plebei addirittura divennero legge, coi plebisciti.


----------



## Dexter (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Avete la strana idea che chi debba fare politica debba essere uno in giacca e cravatta e che magari non possa essere politico un comico, un medico, o chiunque altro individuo. Ma per quale motivo?
> Il signor Berlusconi faceva il pagliaccio sulle navi da crociera, quindi nemmeno lui andava bene?


un comico non ha qualifiche in niente. non è un mestiere. grillo è uno che non ha mai fatto niente,manco studiare. tanto vale metterci un contadino. non me ne voglia,può dire avere tutte le ragioni che vuole,ma un ignorante a capo del governo è inconcepibile.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Non c'entra, uno deve avere un certo tipo di capacità per governare un paese. "Eh ma la casalinga fa quadrare i conti a fine mese" è una frase di una pochezza assoluta, oltre che molto arrogante. I politici che abbiamo avuto (che, non scordiamoci, non hanno fatto alcun golpe) non fanno testo, non è che se una classe politica è incapace/criminale allora per forza la casalinga o l'operaio dovrebbero fare meglio di loro


----------



## Livestrong (23 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> A dire il vero i plebei in età Romana ottennero col tempo grandi incarichi, come le magistrature. E una volta diventato magistrato, per esempio questore, si arrivava al Senato.
> Le deliberazioni delle riunioni dei soli plebei addirittura divennero legge, coi plebisciti.



D'accordo, ma avevano comunque paletti non indifferenti, il cursus honorum era infinitamente più difficile, e in percentuale erano molto meno rispetto agli altri. Anche nel parlamento italiano c e stata gente proveniente dal ceto basso medio, senza grosso titoli di studio, ma la storia l'ha fatta gente molto più titolata di loro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non c'entra, uno deve avere un certo tipo di capacità per governare un paese. "Eh ma la casalinga fa quadrare i conti a fine mese" è una frase di una pochezza assoluta, oltre che molto arrogante. I politici che abbiamo avuto (che, non scordiamoci, non hanno fatto alcun golpe) non fanno testo, non è che se una classe politica è incapace/criminale allora per forza la casalinga o l'operaio dovrebbero fare meglio di loro



visto che a questa tornata politica si ripresentano ancora gli stessi politicanti (berlusconi , maroni , bersani , casini , fini , vendola ecc ecc) l'incapacità/malafede è assicurata  La follia è quando un individuo pur ripetendo la stessa azione si aspetta un risultato diverso(cit.) , quindi dopo aver votato per anni i soliti la gente fa bene a votare altrove , poi sta al senso critico di ciscuno di noi scegliere tra movimento 5 stelle , fare e compagnia bella


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io non dico che uno non debba essere laureato. Vengono schifati laureati che si candidano perchè disoccupati... magari se stavano già in qualche consiglio regionale grazie a qualche raccomandazione allora erano perfetti per il ruolo.

Io non dico che una casalinga può essere ministro, così come deputato o altro (a meno che non sia davvero capace, eh). Fare politica non significa solo avere la poltrona in parlamento


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non a caso voto fare  era per dire che pure leggendo il programma (e io l'ho fatto con tutti i candidati) conta anche chi questo programma dovrebbe realizzarlo . La certezza che tra quelli di fare (sempre se riusciranno a superare lo sbarramento) non ci sia il nuovo razzi o il nuovo scillipoti non posso averla pero essendo "nuovi" si meritano almeno il beneficio del dubbio



Ma io infatti non ho niente contro il fatto che un personaggio come Grillo si faccia portavoce di un malcontento generale, però allo stesso tempo ci deve essere un'alternativa valida. Puoi mettere anche un premio Nobel a gestire la cosa, però se il programma è quello cambia poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma io infatti non ho niente contro il fatto che un personaggio come Grillo si faccia portavoce di un malcontento generale, però allo stesso tempo ci deve essere un'alternativa valida. Puoi mettere anche un premio Nobel a gestire la cosa, però se il programma è quello cambia poco.



e io ti ripeto puoi mettere un programma scritto da un premio nobel , ma se l'incaricato ad eseguirlo è berlusconi cambia niente lo stesso  ora berlusconi sappiamo di che pasta è fatto , i cinque stellini no


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e io ti ripeto puoi mettere un programma scritto da un premio nobel , ma se l'incaricato ad eseguirlo è berlusconi cambia niente lo stesso  ora berlusconi sappiamo di che pasta è fatto , i cinque stellini no


Questo è vero ma io dico un'altra cosa, forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Loro si sono presentati con questo programma economico (siamo in recessione e penso sia il tema centrale per il prossimo governo, qualunque esso sia), il programma fa ******, perchè dovrei votarli? Se devo votare perchè "hanno una faccia nuova", me ne sto a casa. Ma lo stesso vale anche per Ingroia, ad esempio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e io ti ripeto puoi mettere un programma scritto da un premio nobel , ma se l'incaricato ad eseguirlo è berlusconi cambia niente lo stesso  ora berlusconi sappiamo di che pasta è fatto , i cinque stellini no


Questo è vero ma io dico un'altra cosa, forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Loro si sono presentati con questo programma economico (siamo in recessione e penso sia il tema centrale per il prossimo governo, qualunque esso sia), il programma fa ******, perchè dovrei votarli? Se devo votare perchè "hanno una faccia nuova", me ne sto a casa. Ma lo stesso vale anche per Ingroia, ad esempio.


----------



## korma (23 Febbraio 2013)

invece i programmi e i candidati dei partiti sono credibili...gia'..sono 20 anni che il nano fa la stessa campagna elettorale, ma non ha mai messo in pratica nulla,idem per il pd,che forse è peggio anche del pdl..erano all'oppsizione e si mettevano a 90verso il nano,votavano leggi per lui in cambio di aumenti per tutti...bella gente...gia' gia'..pero' sono i grillini a non essere credibili, che qiando sono andati ai posti di comando in sicilia e parma an messo in pratica le basi del loro programma..ma non sono credibili..come ladri e farabutti no di sicuro...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questo è vero ma io dico un'altra cosa, forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Loro si sono presentati con questo programma economico (siamo in recessione e penso sia il tema centrale per il prossimo governo, qualunque esso sia), il programma fa ******, perchè dovrei votarli? Se devo votare perchè "hanno una faccia nuova", me ne sto a casa. Ma lo stesso vale anche per Ingroia, ad esempio.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


sto prendendo l'esempio dei grillini perchè i piu attaccati qui dentro sono loro , pero uno potrebbe votare ingroia o fare . Io personalmente voterò fare che trovo un compromesso tra competenza e onesta apparente


----------

